# Game #47: Bucks @ Cavs (2/6/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Milwaukee Bucks* *(24-22) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(27-19)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The rollercoaster known as the Cleveland Cavaliers are currently on a two-game skid. The latest loss against the 76ers showcased an ice-cold Cavaliers squad from beyond the arc and showed a team that let off the gas after the first half. Milwaukee comes into this game on a one-game winning streak. Before beating the Grizzlies, the Bucks were on a two-game skid themselves. Cleveland needs to win this game not only because the Bucks are a divisional rival, but also to control the season series.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

They gotta have this one. End the skid before it gets any worse. The Bucks are tough but if the Cavs attack and not settle for the jumpers they should win. They also must take care of the ball. Have the mind set that the ball is gold and you cant lose it. I hope to see some fire and fight in these guys and they come out mean and nasty verses the Bucks. Be friends after the game and be enemies during it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Streaky team = the cavs.     

im perdicting a loss


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I think that the Bucks are one of the few teams in the league that match up well with the Cavs. (of course i am a Bucks fan) 

We have 3 quality big men to throw at Big Z with Bogut, Magloire and Gadzuric. Bobby Simmons is a good defender who has the strength to deal with LeBron, of course his speed and quickness is another issue. LeBron would still go out and score 30 on us. Larry Hughes would be a difference maker here, unfortunately he's out! I think we play better against teams with a good inside game than we do against teams with a good outside game. We need this victory to get closer to you guys in the division. I think there is a let down this game though.

Bucks 92
Cavs 96


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

dont count on losing. We are a "STREAKY" team, and we are one of them bad streaks, me thinks :c


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm tired of the streaky play, we better not lose this game. Milwaukee is on our butts for that 4 seed and we can lockup the tie-breaker I believe with this win. 

I swear if we go on another losing streak...


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

This is a game I can't predict. It is a game either one of us can, should and needs to win. That makes it dangerous. It should be a very interesting game as both teams should be very focused though.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

We need to finish on a strong note going into the all star break. Losing this game could hurt and lead to a big losing streak. If they can turn their play around it might be a winning streak or at least a good record in the next week and a half before the break.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Just like the sixers game. this is a "MUST WIN""


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cavs will finally have some rest for this game. I think they'll pull this won out. Bad tast of 2 straight losses, rest, and the fact that this is a home game: I like our chances.

Might have to play Wilks a bit in this game to challenge the ultraquick tj ford: neither Snow and especially Jones can keep up with him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/06/2006 | Pattern seems to continue*












> *Pattern seems to continue*
> *Shooting averages of new players seem to fall off when they join Cavs*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland. Where shooters go to die. I wish there was a logical explanation for that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Milwaukee Bucks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really hope this game doesnt make me sick to my stomach like sat. did. We gotta have this one. No more losing slides. I hope they keep it to 10 or under on the turnovers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow this is an ugly game.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This game better not continue like this much more cause it is like a little kids game were no one can score. How bout LeBron just starts takin over and gets like 50 or somethin. I really hope the action picks up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ on Ford. That's interesting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Cleveland breaks out of this fast because I doubt Milwaukee will stay at this pace for long. They're going to wake up soon, so we have to as well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The game is tied at 15-15 at the end of the first quarter. That's only 30 points combined for both teams.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Final Score could be in the 60s. That would not be good. Looks like this winter weather some how got into the Q because all the players are cold from the field. We just gotta be able to knock down jumpers and three or we wont win.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV and Bogut had a chippy moment (Bogut held Anderson's jersey for a foul as both were going up court). Then AV tried to drive on the next possession and got stripped. Now Varejao scores on an "And-1" play. Maybe they'll battle hard tonight.

Anderson scores on another "And-1" play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know what....Damon Jones is looking less and less like a specialist, and more and more like a good point guard. Both he and Snow have made the effort to fill the point guard hole. I have to think that this is part of the reason that Danny is keeping the price for Drew nice and high.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats what i call a man size dunk andy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did somebody open a door? Lebron has missed a shot that badly since he was in high school.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Cleveland was playing better, they could have a decent lead right now but they don't. The Bucks are going to tie the game at this rate or maybe take the lead. The crowd's getting a little worried.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm listening to this on the radio, and I can only imagine how bad this looks.

Redd at the line. Finally scores.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron airballs the first three-pointer, then nails the next. LOL

Simmons has been shooting a lot. In 17 minutes of action, he has shot the ball 12 times.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

LeBron..is that 5 in a row? TJ's turnover leads to a 7-point defecit..sigh..


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I like how we ended that half


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 7 points at halftime (44-37). The team finished the quarter strong. That's all you can ask of them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Lebron James guy is pretty good. I hope Ferry keeps him around.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> That Lebron James guy is pretty good. I hope Ferry keeps him around.


 Yah, i think his 10 day contract ends on wednesday


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Thursday, and I think the Bucks should take notice. We could really use this guy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Redd is feeling it. We have to be careful.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

beee utifull pass by The king


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

sasha sasha sasha


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here we go, finally making shots. me likes


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Bucks call time out. We're on a good little run here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In some respects it's good Hughes went down, because we've found a player in Sasha Pavlovic. His confidence is going, and he's probably the most reliable gunner on the team now after Lebron and Z.

Lebron's stuffing the stats in this quarter too.

And something no one has mentioned yet, Eric Snow has been doing a great job on Michael Redd so far.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> In some respects it's good Hughes went down, because we've found a player in Sasha Pavlovic. His confidence is going, and he's probably the most reliable gunner on the team now after Lebron and Z.
> 
> Lebron's stuffing the stats in this quarter too.
> 
> And something no one has mentioned yet, Eric Snow has been doing a great job on Michael Redd so far.


 I sure wish we couldve used a different way to find out pavy was good


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James has been throwing great dimes tonight. Just fantastic passing tonight. Taking over a game with dishes.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice dime by LBJ, and great job by "THE PAV" on getting the layup to go down


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Finally DJ, finally


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> great job by "THE PAV" on getting the layup to go down


And then he and Drew somehow blow a 2 on 0 break.... now the momentum is back with the Bucks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

10-0 Milwaukee run.

Sasha ends that with a triple.

66-63 at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Simmons with the 3, now steal

Down to a 3pt lead UGGGHH


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big # by Sasha


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

not fun 2 watch. i have a feeling its not gonna go in the w column. but im optimistic


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The lead is back up to 9 again.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

6-0 run


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need a board and an assist for 'bron to get the trip dub


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Bucks just are crazy from 3 another 3 ball but Lebron comes back with a crazy 3 himself


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pick and fade. Nice pass from James to Z. There is the 10th dime.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Bucks are just on fire from 3 another 3 ball by Bell to keep the Bucks within striking distance


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

way too many offensive rebounds


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Wild Thing strikes again!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> way too many offensive rebounds


 One more board for bron and he gets the triple double


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

damon is having a good shooting night. at least compared to lately


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

ohh noo. here we go losing the game


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

wow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. How did this happen?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Talk about a collapse. This is no good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What was that?
Mike Brown's playcalling at the end of games leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

where is sasha.... if i were lebron i wouldnt put the ball in my hand for the rest of the game... these guys need to realize all 12min of the 4th cant go to lebron... these guys get contracts and money like professional also... play like it

(this is LBJ to LJ for 3)


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

wow??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs just need to make the stop and then make some free throws and they can win this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> (this is LBJ to LJ for 3)


Ha. I was about to say. That was way too sensible an analysis on the Cavs to come from Shaq_Diesel.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ford made the jumper. That was a tough looking shot and he still made it. Ouch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Not much DJ could do... but what ya gonna do were cleveland wouldnt expect much else


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I cant believe it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

did sasha die... can marshall really guard the SF spot? i missed most of this game b/c of work...????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the go-ahead basket! Big play!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ahem...Clutch layup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wtf happened here?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gotta get a stop


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I Love Anderson Verejao!!!!!!
Wow!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV takes the charge!

Varejao! Varejao! Varejao!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oooooooooooo, yah, andy with 3 of those tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron throws the sweet dish for Marshall who dunks it. Nice!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Smart foul. Foul them instead of letting htem get the 3 point shot!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So let's earmark this game. Lebron hit a game winning shot that gave the Cavs the season series over the team most likely to challenge them for home court. Not bad for a player who isn't clutch. Had the game winning shot and pass.

And Andy was stupendous tonight.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WoW. that was a hella scary game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus I leave with the Cavs up big and come back and nearly miss a nail biter? Can someone pls explain how we collapsed here?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahaha SD has too change is signature the next time he post it will have too say 1 game winning shot...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 89, Milwaukee 86*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha SD has too change is signature the next time he post it will have too say 1 game winning shot...


Haha yeah. He'll have to lose the final quote all-together. I hope you guys make it hell for SD and RW tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jesus I leave with the Cavs up big and come back and nearly miss a nail biter? Can someone pls explain how we collapsed here?


The Bucks had an 11-0 run in a stretch where we failed to score for a 3 minute stretch. Brutal.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha SD has too change is signature the next time he post it will have too say 1 game winning shot...


And for that I am well pleased. But it will be interesting to see what happens next. I'm sure someone could find something else to hate on LeBron about. How about a "X many games played and still hasn't reached the playoffs" signature?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think you guys will enjoy this. But the on going debate in our house is MJ/LBJ everyone in my house is a OHIO hater so i am the only one sticking up for lebron..lol

Did you know Jordon made the playoffs in his 2nd year with a record of 30-52 so of course lebron is better his lead us to more wins in his first two years.. ;-)


welp i better sign off of SD name i will remind him to change his signature...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think you guys will enjoy this. But the on going debate in our house is MJ/LBJ everyone in my house is a OHIO hater so i am the only one sticking up for lebron..lol


Well, keep sticking up for LeBron James. I appreciate hearing that you're fighting the good fight. Haha Your roommates are simply in the wrong part of the country to be an Ohio hater. Could you imagine living in South Beach and being on the case of every Florida sports team? It just wouldn't make sense or at least, it wouldn't be easy to carry on like that.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Huge win. I had a feeling after the 1st quarter that LeBron might get a winning shot and he did. I thought that AV played huge and should continue to get big minutes. Bogut did not impress me at all. I hadnt seen much of him and I think he sucks big time. I dont know if you noticed but a least 3 bucks had tights on and I havent heard anything about that being weird or dumb. Cavs gotta keep this rolling and string together a few victories.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To appeciate Bogut's game you have to appreciate the smaller things in basketball, as he isn't really relied upon by the Bucks. Notice how active he is on the offensive glass. Notice that catch he made of that bullet TJ Ford pass in the first half. Notice the charge he drew on Drew. He's playing within the Bucks system right now, and it's not a system designed to make anyone really look like a star except for Michael Redd. As someone who has watched Bogut in Milwaukee and in college, this kid can definitely play, and he's only going to become more of a thorn in the Cavs side.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah I guess I didnt really think about the bucks system. Dont really know why I decided to hate on him there but I did. All the recent LeBron hate has kinda pissed me off so I want to take some hate out on somebody else.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I admit i thought we were going to win, but im glad we did. Wasnt a very impressive performance tho. 

lots of bad but one shining star. ANDY BABY


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

BUt a winz a win. so w.e.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah to only score 15 in the first quater and not be down double digits is pretty lucky. Also I hate when the Cavs blow leads but the NBA is all about runs and sometimes teams are tough to stop. I dont know what I would have done if we would have blown this game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Yeah to only score 15 in the first quater and not be down double digits is pretty lucky. Also I hate when the Cavs blow leads but the NBA is all about runs and sometimes teams are tough to stop. I dont know what I would have done if we would have blown this game.


 I know what i would have done. I would have went to bed. Without doing any homework. Losses make me sad. Im pretty much a chick. 

But we won, so i did my homework ;D


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/07/2006 | Hiccup doesn't choke Cavs*












> *Hiccup doesn’t choke Cavs*
> *Dramatic finish against Bucks puts an end to losing streak*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Redd's drive proves a costly charge*












> *Redd’s drive proves a costly charge*
> 
> Tuesday, February 07, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Varejao, Cavs take charge*












> _The Cavaliers’ Donyell Marshall and Eric Snow help Anderson Varejao up after he took a charge in the final seconds of their 89-86 victory over Milwaukee._
> 
> *Varejao, Cavs take charge*
> *LeBron’s layup, foul on Redd sink Bucks’ bid for playoff edge*
> ...


----------

